# MANILA | Makati Subway TOD - AOne | 180m x 3 | 591ft x 3 | 54 fl x 3 | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

This is the first series of Transit-Oriented Development at the upcoming Makati Subway System.

*The groundbreaking ceremony of Redco Group Philippines' AVENIR project was successfully held*

Leju Finance News | August 18, 2020
























_Photos from the Redco Group_



> *On August 17, the groundbreaking ceremony of the first phase of the development of the Makati Metro and TOD station in the Philippines was successfully held at the No. 3 Site of the first site on Ayala Avenue*. Relevant persons in charge of INFRADEV (Philippines Infrastructure Development Holdings Co., Ltd.), China State Construction Corporation, and Redco Group attended the groundbreaking ceremony. This marks the official launch of the AVENIR project jointly developed by Redco Group, INFRADEV, and the Makati City Government, and also means Redco Group’s overseas business has taken an important step forward.
> 
> *It is reported that the AVENIR project is the first TOD comprehensive development project in the Philippines, and it is planned to build a landmark super-high building of 180 meters*. The AVENIR project is located in Makati, one of the most important cities in Metro Manila. It is also the financial center of the Philippines. It has the highest density of international and local companies in the country and is known as the "Manila Central Business District".


*06/13/2021 *_construction_ _updates by _*Arjay Angeles* (Preparation status)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

More renderings from *H1 Architecture*

*










































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/28/2021 *- Ongoing excavation at the portion of Urban Avenue


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/07/2021 -**Arjay Angeles*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/22/2021* - *Dean Anthony Canson Jr.*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/16/2021* - The NB portion of Urban Avenue has been closed for the site's board-up fence expansion. Screenshots from *Arjay Angeles*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/25/2021 















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Another rendering by *World Buildings Directory*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *October 4, 2021*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/12/2021 *by @jezhang


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/27/2021






















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*01/27/2022 *by *@jezhang















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*02/04/2022 - Kabakal Channel















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

jezhang said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*02/27/2022 - Nnelg TV






















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487984950297374720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501074412941955074


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/25/2022 - Tammy David*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507236340110225410


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*The raft concrete pouring of the auxiliary project of the No. 3 station of the Makati Metro Grand Transportation Project in the Philippines undertaken by China Construction Second Engineering Bureau was completed*

China State Construction (CSCEC) | March 28, 2022



> Recently, the raft concrete pouring of the auxiliary project of Station 3 of the Makati Metro Grand Transportation Project in the Philippines, undertaken by China Construction Second Engineering Bureau South China Company, was completed, marking the official entry of the project into the construction phase of the main structure.
> 
> The project is located in Makati City, Philippines. It is the first subway project in the Philippines. The total length of the line is 7.69 kilometers. The construction content includes the main subway line (7 underground stations, 1 vehicle base, 1 entry and exit line, and 1 control center). and ancillary supporting projects of 320,000 square meters. The concrete pouring volume is about 5,000 cubic meters and the pouring area is 1,432 square meters. It is the first large-scale pouring since the project was constructed. After the project is completed, it will greatly improve the local transportation environment, expand the urban development space, enhance the city's influence, promote the local economic development, and further consolidate the traditional friendship and cooperation achievements between China and the Philippines.
> 
> (Contributed by China Construction Second Bureau)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> IG stories update by kennygonz


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*World Architecture Festival*

• *Additional Renderings
























• Project Plans and connectivity to the Subway Station 3.






















*

• *05/18/2022 - Construction Update by CSCEC Vietnam*




__ https://www.facebook.com/CSCECVietnam/posts/873880434011038


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/21/2022* - *Kalahi TV*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/31/2022 - Dada Koo












































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/06/2022 - Kalahi TV















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/12/2022 *- Scale model photo by *Dwight Destura*




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3276049689379153&id=100009224638393


----------

